# Male Makeup - Photoshoot



## Miss Pumpkin (Aug 19, 2006)

Last saturday I did makeup for a couple australian models, I don't have good photos from the girl yet but here's a couple from the boy...













And here's me doing makeup on my amazingly gorgeous boyfriend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who came with me to the photoshoot! Probably this afternoon he will be the model!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 19, 2006)

Nice work.  Surrounded by lovely men eh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looking good Miss P


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 19, 2006)

*first picture* Holy hotguy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 :lolz:  


U're guy is cute too. look at how cute he's sitting while you put mu on him awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 19, 2006)

gosh the model is so cute!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Aug 19, 2006)

Awesome your bf would participate like that. Anything that would consist of makeup being applied my boyfroend would not participate in, not even if it was a shoot for playgirl!


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Aug 19, 2006)

Miss P, your work is fabulous! hehe i remember you telling me about doing make-up on aussie models 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Your and your boy are cute too! <3 good work girl


----------



## happy*phantom (Aug 19, 2006)

super cool!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 19, 2006)

Hawt...


----------



## Chloe2277 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hot! Hot! Hot!


----------



## Isis (Aug 20, 2006)

I think I need to move to Australia!


----------



## stacey (Aug 21, 2006)

what'd you use on him? looks brilliant.


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 21, 2006)

forget the guys, YOU'RE gorgeous!

lovely work on them, as well


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 21, 2006)

ahh hot ! i love it


----------



## kimb (Aug 21, 2006)

he totally looks hot with or without the makeup on! haha good job!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 21, 2006)

great job


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 22, 2006)

ummmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the model... HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he is one FINE man!!!!!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ummmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the model... HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he is one FINE man!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thank you! You totally took the words outta my mouth!!!! You did a great job girl! Lucky you


----------

